# مجموعة كتب فى كل ما يخص اعمال الصرف الصحى والتغذية بالمياه



## سنا الإسلام (19 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مجموعة كتب فى كل ما يخص اعمال الصرف الصحى والتغذية بالمياه من المؤسسة العامة للتعليم
الفنى والتدريب المهنى بالسعودية

1- شبكات المياه والصرف الصحى
2- التمديدات الصحية : الأساسيات
3- التمديدات الصحية : الأجهزة الصحية
4- التمديدات الصحية : تمديدات الصرف الصحى
5- التمديدات الصحية : الصيانة
6- التمديدات الصحية شبكة التغذية

الرابط

http://www.mediafire.com/?yfj4nnjwz0n

او

http://www.4shared.com/file/96813609/93b26c41/__online.html

7- ورش كهربائية وصحية

الرابط

http://www.mediafire.com/?dzrmonnzjjn

أو

http://www.4shared.com/file/126167195/9bcabd59/___online.html​


----------



## mokh (19 أغسطس 2009)

جاري تحميل الكتب 
شكرا جزيلا مقدما 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (19 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكي الله كل خير مهندسه اميرةة


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (19 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 أغسطس 2009)

mokh قال:


> جاري تحميل الكتب
> شكرا جزيلا مقدما
> بارك الله فيك


 


أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> جزاكي الله كل خير مهندسه اميرةة


 


عزام عبدالناصر قال:


> مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (21 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكي الله خيرا مهندسة أميرةة
.................


----------



## amansalh (26 أغسطس 2009)

*جاري تحميل الكتب 
شكرا جزيلا مقدما 
بارك الله فيك*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 أغسطس 2009)

الحاج فوزي البنا قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> وكل عام وانتم بخير


 


إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> جزاكي الله خيرا مهندسة أميرةة
> .................


 


amansalh قال:


> *جاري تحميل الكتب *
> *شكرا جزيلا مقدما *
> *بارك الله فيك*


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (26 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا م سنا الاسلام وجزاك الله خيرا وتقبل صيامك وقيامك


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (17 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا سنا الاسلام ولكن فيما يخص برنامج (watercad) لم اتمكن من تحميله


----------



## goldlion (17 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكى الله خيرا 
شكراااااااا


----------



## sami mgdi (17 سبتمبر 2009)

very very good and thank you


----------



## سنا الإسلام (17 سبتمبر 2009)

ياسر عبدالله محمد قال:


> شكرا م سنا الاسلام وجزاك الله خيرا وتقبل صيامك وقيامك


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب



محمد جاسم الفهداوي قال:


> شكرا سنا الاسلام ولكن فيما يخص برنامج (watercad) لم اتمكن من تحميله


 
أنا لم أضع برنامج ال watercad بالملتقى تم وضع شرح فيديو للبرنامج وليس البرنامج فهل هناك مشكلة فى روابط الشرح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



goldlion قال:


> جزاكى الله خيرا
> شكراااااااا


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب



sami mgdi قال:


> very very good and thank you


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## zeco909 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا
جزيلا
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمودشمس (7 أكتوبر 2009)

الف الف شكر علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## 0yaz9 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكي الله خيرا مهندسة أميرةة


----------



## المعلمي223 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

الكتاب قيد التحميل /شكرا لك عزيزي والله ان عندي اختبار في مجال التخصص ودورت كتب ومالقيت يعطيك العافيه


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررره م. سنا الاسلام ......جزاكي الله كل خير .....مجهود رائع


----------



## محمد دهشورى (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 
ملفات فى وقتها فعلا


----------



## berd (8 ديسمبر 2009)

* مشكوررررررررررررررررر جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (9 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وبجهودكم تمنياتي لكم دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## حمود عابدين (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا مقدما


----------



## محمد دهشورى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك


----------



## مالي الا هلالي (3 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيكم الف عافيه


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (3 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اشرف السويسى (3 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اسامة فارس (14 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## no_way (14 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## 0hayan0 (14 مايو 2010)

thank you


----------



## mohamed saad attia (14 مايو 2010)

thanks:75:


----------



## مهندس :وحيدعلى (9 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ماهر عطية (25 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على جهودكم


----------



## mas_eg75 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شادى اليمانى (26 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير ا


----------



## Mostafa Farghaly (1 ديسمبر 2010)

جارى التحميل وجزاكِ الله خيراً


----------



## YAHIKADIROU (19 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم أخوكم في الله ياحي أنا الان أحمل في الكتب وأشكركم جزيل الشكر متمنينا لكم طول العمر المليء بالخير والبركات وداعيا الله أن لا يحرمنا من بركتكم وعلمكم و أرجو أن لا تحرمونا من دعائكم


----------



## المهندسة-85 (13 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## pano (15 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وزادك من فضله العظيم


----------



## mdsayed (15 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الفارس (3 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيكي سنا الاسلام


----------



## المهندس عددنان (1 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رفيق الحداد (1 مايو 2011)

يا اخواني انا طالب 
ارجو منكم فكره عن الرفع المساحي ل شبكة مياه ؟ يعني ماهي المعلومات المطلوبه مني انا كمساح
اثناء عملية الرفع


----------



## wael gamil sayed (27 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا
_خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه_​


----------



## يعقوب الطعاني (17 ديسمبر 2011)

وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون وستردون إلى عالم الغيب والشهادة فينبئكم بما كنتم تعملون ( 105 )


----------



## ahmed abo el magd (14 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## قلب الأحبة (17 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 
*جزاك الله كل خير يـا مهندسة سنا الإسلام*​ 
*انا كنت بدور على الكتب ده *​ 
*جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكِ *​ 
*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## انس الصافي (18 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## فؤاد احمد (3 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## bboumediene (3 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng/ahmed salama (24 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا 

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكمـ


----------



## amgad171 (24 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## طلال الهادي (8 أبريل 2013)

شكرا


----------



## al almuhsen moayed (21 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## hikal007 (30 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## ahmedmgad (30 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع مفيد ورائع


----------



## eng.awad2 (8 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## لمهندس لؤي كاظم (8 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## سلامة السيد (20 أغسطس 2014)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الفارس (22 أغسطس 2014)

والله يا فندم انا كنت ببعت رسالة ولقيت رسايل مني لحضرتك كنتي بتساعديني فيها في اول ما دخلت الملتقي ولقيتك متغيبة فحبيت اقولك يسر الله لك من امورك خيرا واعانك في غيبتك وجعلها لكل خير


----------



## zakarya ahmad (27 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور جدااا


----------



## Doora Ali (11 يناير 2015)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مجموعة كتب فى كل ما يخص اعمال الصرف الصحى والتغذية بالمياه من المؤسسة العامة للتعليم
> الفنى والتدريب المهنى بالسعودية
> ...


 ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## jafer alshraideh (20 أبريل 2015)

Thanks so much


----------

